# 330i pics from South Mountain, Phoenix, AZ



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Taken about two weeks ago on a short trip up the mountain.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice pics. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackmajikBmr (Oct 20, 2005)

Beautiful area miss that scenery. Used to live in Tempe and worked in Scotsdale
Also beautiful machine


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice pics, what type of camera?


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

BMWenthusiast said:


> very nice pics, what type of camera?


HP Photosmart 945


----------

